# MIGRATION REPORTS?



## Kooshnitz (Apr 7, 2004)

*Whats better Grand Forks or Fargo?*​
Grand Forks646.15%Fargo753.85%


----------



## Kooshnitz (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello,
I am current student here at the University of North Dakota in Grand Forks. I gre up in Northeastern Minnesota although. I was wondering if there are any good spots in the area to hunt spring geese, if it be MN or ND that would be great. I have never hunted spring geese. Any information just saying they are around the area would be great! I just miss the hunting season like the rest of you and would like to try some scouting or hunting. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thank you very much!

Curt


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Neither, you need to drive west at least 60 miles from either city and get off on the back roads. The concentrations are fewer and far between now, and you need to put some miles to find the birds.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Chris is right, head west...


----------



## Nodak Duke (Oct 14, 2003)

*HEAD WEST YOUNG BOY!!!*  -Good luck


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

The West is the best!
98 was great, but 99 was mine!


----------



## Kooshnitz (Apr 7, 2004)

Hey,
Sounds good. Thats what I had planned. I am a big time waterfowlhunter in the fall mostly in NW MN later in the season and NE MN early in the season, but since I have been at school here in GF I really haven't had a LOT of time to explore and look or birds. I am thinking about look over in the devils lake area. I am going home for easter so I will proable pick up a state regulations map and licence either today before I go back or monday when I get back from easter. I plan to look on map of ND and go for state/federal wildlife management areas..aka public huntign lands and give er a whirl from there hopefully. Plan on bringing some homemade birds form when I went to Canada a few years ago, good old 870 and some BB or 2 and hammer these birds. Like I said never done it before but better than sitting around waiting till fall eh?? Thanks for the advie. Talk to you all soon. Peace

Curt
Ely, MN


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Let us know if you "hammer em"! Its getting pretty late so get to it!!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Well you got the right attitude. No sense sitting around if you can be out getting some snows. Day 3 in Mohall and no snows. Been seeing some cranes here and there and had a some big canadas out back. My inlaws will be driving through DL tomorrow so they will have their eyes to the sky! Good luck!


----------



## Kooshnitz (Apr 7, 2004)

Hey,
Well I have been up for like 37s hrs staright so its time for bed for me now. me and my friend are going to hit up the sporting clays and get soem target paractice in. Make out own little"taget practice" in the woods somewhere, since we have good connections. Got a good map today and am checking the regulations. Sounds interesting. Sure hope there will be some birds around next weekend or the week after...Just like to see the birds. Kills not that important to me. I am more of a ethical hunter you could sya. I just like being out and getting some good pictures. Well I will keep you all informated on how the planning goes...haha. Thanks alot folks!

Curt
Ely, MN


----------



## Kooshnitz (Apr 7, 2004)

Well I should be out this weekend for the first time Snow hunting. Gonna go out west from Grand Forks or Fargo with my friend. Let ya know how I do. 
"straight meat"

Curt


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I would go west out of DL if I were you.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

You're not going to see much for big numbers. You might be able to find a couple smaller flocks but you're weeks past the big flights.


----------



## Kooshnitz (Apr 7, 2004)

Yeah, I have been really busy lately but have more time now. I am sure well have to go west of dl a bit but hopefully not too far...?


----------

